
Economist's View: Once Again, It Wasn't Fannie and Freddie - Anon84
http://economistsview.typepad.com/economistsview/2008/09/once-again-it-w.html
======
Anon84
_The loan performance on Fannie's book of business is substantially better
than the overall mortgage market. And starting in 2002, Fannie Freddie (pink
line) lost market share to ABS_

